# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  الان میتونید ویرایش کنید؟؟؟؟

## doctor reza

سلام
من چندروزپیش ثبت نام کردم الان میخوام ویرایش کنم ببینم مشکلی نداشته باشه

امااطلاعات رومیزنم میزنه خطایی رخ داده است

یک مومنی پیدامیشه بره چک کنه اطلاعاتشوبزنه ببینه مشکل کلیه یا فقط مال منه؟
ممنون

----------


## doctor reza

دوستان خواهش کردم

----------


## nilofar76

از منم خطا میده ...

بزار واسه فردا کافی نتی گف

----------


## doctor reza

> از منم خطا میده ...
> 
> بزار واسه فردا کافی نتی گف


خیلی ممنونم ازتون

چون خودم ثبت نام کرده بودم ترسیدم اشتباهی کرده باشم
خیلی خیلی ممنونم ازلطفتون

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

مثل اینکه فعلا سیستمشون مشکل داره . اگه زیاد طول بکشه تمدید میکنن نگران نباشید

----------


## amir_95

من تازه میخواستم ثبت نام کنم. شانس نداریم ک  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## m.javvi

> سلام
> من چندروزپیش ثبت نام کردم الان میخوام ویرایش کنم ببینم مشکلی نداشته باشه
> 
> امااطلاعات رومیزنم میزنه خطایی رخ داده است
> 
> یک مومنی پیدامیشه بره چک کنه اطلاعاتشوبزنه ببینه مشکل کلیه یا فقط مال منه؟
> ممنون


سلام 
من هم میخام ثبت نام کنم.
همون صفحه اول میزنه
خطایی رخ داده است
از ساعت 7عصر تا حالا !!

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام
> من چندروزپیش ثبت نام کردم الان میخوام ویرایش کنم ببینم مشکلی نداشته باشه
> 
> امااطلاعات رومیزنم میزنه خطایی رخ داده است
> 
> یک مومنی پیدامیشه بره چک کنه اطلاعاتشوبزنه ببینه مشکل کلیه یا فقط مال منه؟
> ممنون


سیستمشون دچار مشکل شده داداش  :Yahoo (1):  ، با این وجود حتماً مهلت ثبت نام رو تمدید میکنن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## m.javvi

تا حالا که درست نشده !!

----------

